# Neu Bei Hwbot und im PCGHX-Team



## -Masterchief- (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen 
Ich würde gerne mit euch (im PCGHX-HWbot- Team) mitmachen und zusammen ordentlichen was reissen 

Wollte fragen ob ich irgenwas beachten muss was Hwbot angeht?
Kann ich einfach wenn ich PCGHX Team ausgewählt hab die Ergebnisse z.B CPU-Z (screenshot etc) hochladen und gut is ??

Danke im Vorraus für alle Antworten


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

Hi,

schön, dass du mitmachen willst 

Ja es gibt schon einige Dinge die du beachten musst. Vorallem im Bezug auf Benchmarkversionen und Screenshots. Am besten du schaust dir mal dieses Thema an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html

Bei spezifischen Fragen helfe ich dir dann gerne weiter.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Mai 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schön, dass du mitmachen willst
> 
> ...



Okay danke, werde es mir durchlesen 

EDIT: Ach ja : Herzlichen Glückwunsch  :* 7000*  Weiter so


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (28. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Einstand:


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

Huh, ein globaler Cup, nice 
Mit der CPU solltest du dich an die Benchmarks, die Punkte bringen auch mal ranwagen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mich nun auch mal bei HWbot anmelden, PCGHX go for Glory! 

Habe hier noch ne Menge an HW rumliegen, mit der ich Punkte holen könnte, meinen Phenom, nen Athlon mit AGP board ( AGP Karten Knechten ).
Und zu guter letzt noch ein Board mit dem ich einen WR für Pentium III aufstellen will, vorrausgesetzt ein Dual CPU Mainboard kommt in die normale Wertung.


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Habe hier noch ne Menge an HW rumliegen, mit der ich Punkte holen *werde*, meinen Phenom, nen Athlon mit AGP board ( AGP Karten Knechten ).
> Und zu guter letzt noch ein Board mit dem ich einen WR für Pentium III aufstellen will, *denn* ein Dual CPU Mainboard kommt in der Kategorie ja in die normale Wertung.


FYP

Viel Spaß dabei  - gogo


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

genau 
Auch dir Viel Spass und Willkommen ATI-Maniac93, und schau öfters im HwBot DiskussionsThread vorbei


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Juli 2010)

Ok ,danke euch auch weiterhin viel Spaß, ich hoffe das PCGH Team wird mal das beste Deusche Team, wobei AF schon verdammt gut ist, aber die EOS kommt ja^^

 schaut mal hier:

2x 650Mhz uralte Power 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theLamer (28. Juli 2010)

Dann schnapp dir damit mal ein paar Goldpokale, zumindest in wprime und PCMark 2005


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Ja ! schnapp sie dir 
Mir fällt auf das in den letzten 4Wochen einige neue dazu gekommen sind 
Aber lasst uns im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ebnisse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread.html diskutieren bzw besprechen etc


----------



## feldspat (28. Juli 2010)

habe mich jetzt auch angemeldet!

wenn ich wieder an meinem PC bin, werde ich mal bisschen benchen.

Bin schon zum Team beigetreten.

Mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Der Thread wir jetzt allgemein genutzt, naja nicht schlimm dann gibts jetzt auch nen Thread wo man bekannt geben kann das man mitmachen will


----------



## der8auer (28. Juli 2010)

Hier bitte weiterdiskutieren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...sse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-703.html


----------

